# Preps-Barium Enema and Colonoscopy



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I had my barium enema yesterday-did the air contrast too. They had me right on time, everyone was very nice..in fact the technician has IBS-but mostly bloating and C...so we talked some.So, it is unpleasant, but not nearly as bad as I thought it would be (I had one many years ago)My prep was exactly the same as for colonoscopy.Mix 2 OZ of sodim phosphate (sp?) with 8 oz of lemonade...yes, it is sickeningly salty. I just gulp it down. Then an hour later, took 3 ducolax pills.It works immediately with me, and goes on for hours...I am talking 8 hours this time. I think it is a sure response to having messed up bowels and transit time. They just spasm at will all that time. Right at first it's every5 minutes or so...and the longest break was 2 hours, by then just watery. I did get some sleep over night off and on.One thing that surprised me, was that they just get you up and to the bathroom, where the barium comes out...but then I had so much gas from that part of the test...that I kept leaking white stuff the rest of the day..and even this morning. Seems they would advise you better...and even tell you to bring, or provide you with a pad. I can't be the only person to have this problem afterwards...I am going to write them a note suggesting they give better aftercare info. (the only thing they gave me was a paper that said I might be constipated afterwards and want to take some milk of magnesia the next day) NOT.Just thought I'd share.Jeanne


----------



## Joycee (May 4, 2002)

Sounds like yours was as bad as mine in 1999. The Prep is what go me. I had diahrea almost all the time for 3 months before I took the test. After I drank the Citric of Magneasa my bowels were almost clear. I had to take 2 biscodyl tablets two hours afterward and then more one or two more before I went to bed. The morning when I got up I had to take a biscodyl suppository. I was so weak they had to take me up to x-ray in a wheelchair. I had to roll over three time and then they lifted me up during the x-ray. When they lifted me up, I fainted. I hope I never have to go through that again. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

faith- my barium enema was not nearly as bad as yours....but see what I mean about preps all being different.In my case...the "stuff" I took was within only a 90 minute time span....then it just did it's dastardly deed on my bowels for the next many hours. You had kind of an ongoing prep sounds like.I only felt nauseated for the first maybe hour after drinking the phosphate mix. Since I think I am pretty used to going without food for long spells, I really didn't feel dizzy or weak. I was 28 hours without any food...just water up until midnight.We are all different...but no doubt, it is a test I hope I never have again.Jeanne


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

To be honest reading this is what has put me off these tests. I was sent for b4 Xmas to have a Barium Enema, and was horrified to see the Laxitive enclosed. Reading the instructions, and the before and after effects I opted not to have the test done at that time. I suffer badly with D most of the time, and from what I read I would be bad for the best part of 3 days all in all. how would I be able to work in that state??


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Fed Up-I know sometimes in our plight to commiserate with fellow sufferers we may put people off.I hope if you need the testing you will get it done. We are all different...read on here that some do not have really had experiences. Mine was not that had except for the prep.And go on some other boards here and you will read of people that are doing similar things to prep to clean themselves out and feel better!!There are so many variables...we are all different, our symptoms are all different..the technicians you get will be different..but if your doctor really thinks you need a test, and gives you a good reason why, Don't let "us" scare you off.Jeanne


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Over here in the UK the favoured prep seems to be Picolax. I had this prep for both my barium enema and sigmoidoscopy. OK, it wasn't pleasant but it really wasn't that bad. One day out of your life is really nothing if it means you getting the tests done and putting your mind at rest. I felt really good the day after the prep!


----------

